# 06 IN DASH TV



## LOVERBAI19 (May 16, 2007)

I HAVE A 06 MAXIMA AND I WANT TO PUT A IIN DASH TV BUT I DONT WANT TO PUT A FLIP UP I WANT TO PUT A SCREEN WITH NAVI DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF THEY MAKE A DASK KIT FOR THIS CAR, AND ALSO CANT THE DUBBLE DEN FIT IN IT.


----------



## ifightthefoo (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, ActiveTuning : The Shape Of Performance. They have a dash kit. I hope thats what your talking about. Ive seen them on some other websites too but i cant remember them off the top of my head. But i know active tuning has one for sure.


----------

